# CIS Swap?



## tomlinja26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok so my 83 rabbit convertible is a 1.7 CIS injection 









and I pulled the motor from an 88 cabriolet 1.8 CIS 8v possibly GTI 









My question is, is it possible to swap just the air/fuel box in the pictures and increase HP or would I also have to swap injectors, fuel pump, and the ECU. All the lines are the same, the electrical is the same and the vacuum are all the same but the turbine and the air plate are different in the 1.8. My 1.7 air flow plate is quite a bit bigger.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like you may already have a good setup. That looks like the larger air meter. And the other parts you got is CIS-L and there really is nothing to be gained on a 1.7 motor. Should've gotten the 1.8 motor to replace the 1.7 and stay on your current CIS until you have to change it out. It's just fine for more power than most any NA motors will make that you can install in your car. 

What ever that is on the air plate is not "stock" nor normal. Take it back to where you got it and get your money back(if you paid for it), or just keep it for spare parts,,,,,maybe.


----------



## tomlinja26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool, I am in the process of building a 1.8 or ABA to be put in the rabbit just a little short on cash atm so saving up for the build. 

I got the 88 for 70 bucks for the entire car and the parts i pulled off it alone saved me hundreds of dollars so it already payed for itself, I was just curious if I could benefit from the CIS box there and I had a feeling that little turbine shouldnt be in there. It couldve been one of the reasons the motor caught on fire LOL.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The only thing that might be useful, is if the 88 has the knock sensor ign, that would be good for the next motor that has more compression than the 1.7. What is the engine code on the 88's motor? Most likely the 88's motor is the direction you want to go, unless you do an ABA block with the 88's head, and your CIS will be just fine for that also.


----------



## tomlinja26 (Apr 20, 2013)

the block is a JH, the head has 3 cracks in it and I dont know if i should have my mechanic try to repair it or just get a new one and thats the reason im looking at an aba build.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

ABA build will be harder to use the CIS, but I suppose it could be done. 

I am building a 1.8 block w/ ABA head and mkIV intake for my car. But I am also on MegaSquirt EFI, so I can easily go with either head. I will eventually have a build thread for it, but right now I have other things going on, so the motor is on "simmer" and waiting.


----------



## tomlinja26 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was thinking about ditching the injectors and going with a high compression carb/throttle body build but havent decided yet.


----------

